# Nagrywarka DVD - co kupić dla Gentoo

## m010ch

Aktualnie posiadam BENQ'a, który od początku beznadziejnie współpracował z Linuksem - od paru dni jego najważniejsza funkcja, czyli nagrywanie przestała działać, tak więc napęd ten pójdzie (wreszcie) do utylizacji  :Twisted Evil: 

Chciałbym kupić pewną nagrywarkę - taką, która będzie na 100% wspierana i będzie bezproblemowo działała pod Linuksem.

Jeżeli macie własne (miłe) doświadczenia z używania jakiś konkretnych modeli nagrywarek (lub być może konkretnych firm) pod Linuksem - proszę o jakąś podpowiedź - najlepiej z oferty Komputronika  :Smile: 

http://www.komputronik.pl/Napedy_optyczne/DVD_RW_/_DVD_RW/katalog,kat,176/

Mile widziany LightScribe i SATA, chociaż nie wiem jak Linux stoi aktualnie z obsługą obu.

p.s. Cena nie gra roli, chociaż Plextory odpadają  :Wink: 

----------

## pancurski

osobiście poleciłbym Pioneera, wydaje mi się ze odczytuje lepiej niektóre płytki niż moja druga nagrywarka Yamaha...no ale nie ma w niej LightScribe.....problem wyboru nagrywarki miałem rok temu, pomocy szukałem min. tu

http://www.cdrlab.pl/index.php, jestem zadowolony z zakupu, zadnych problemów

a tu ciekawostka http://cdrlab.pl/article_wstep_4729.html możesz też mieć LabelFlasha w Pioneerze

----------

## Poe

IMHO każda dobra nagrywarka będzie normalnie wykrywana pod linuksem.

----------

## m010ch

 *Poe wrote:*   

> IMHO każda dobra nagrywarka będzie normalnie wykrywana pod linuksem.

 

Taa - powiedz to mojemu BENQ'owi  :Cool: 

----------

## Odinist

 *m010ch wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   IMHO każda dobra nagrywarka będzie normalnie wykrywana pod linuksem. 
> 
> Taa - powiedz to mojemu BENQ'owi 

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   A co, pod Windowsem działa? ;>

----------

## m010ch

 *-Nile- wrote:*   

> A co, pod Windowsem działa? ;>

 

Powiem tak - działała pod XP, potem pod Vistą, pod Gentoo chwilę (wywalała dużo ilość płyt niezależnie od prędkości nagrywania i oprogramowania, którego używałem do tego celu), następnie ponownie sprawdziłem pod XP i Vistą - w obu już nie dało się nagrywać  :Crying or Very sad: 

Wniosek?

Lajnux zepsuł mi nagrywarkę!!!!!!111jedenjeden  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## vermaden

m010ch: jak nie chcesz miec problemow to nagrywarka na (P)ATA, ja mialem LG GSA-4163, a teraz zmienilem na LG H42N, obydwie pod ATA, obydwie smigaja(ly) bez najmniejszzego pierdniecia, zmienilem nie dlatego ze mi padla, tylko dlatego ze dziewczynie padlo DVD, jej dalem stara GSA a sobie sprawilem nowa.

----------

## danrok^

To dziwne, bo sam mam Benq 1640, nie wiem czy ten model masz. Normalnie odkąd ją mam (rok) nagrywam non stop płytki pod linuxem (k3b głównie) i chodzi bez problemu. W ogóle pierwszy raz spotykam się, żeby ktoś pytał o nagrywarkę która wspolpracuje z linuxem  :Razz: 

----------

## n0rbi666

Prędzej to nagrywarka padła sprzętowo, niż linux ją zepsuł  :Wink: 

Niestety zdarza się paść nagrywarkom - np mojej LiteOn LTR52327S - a tak ją zachwalali wszędzie  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

ja w PC mam LiteOna (modelu dokladnie nie pamiętam. na pewno jeszcze nie jest to nagrywarka dvd  :Wink:  ) od 3 lat czy nawet wiecej i działa bez zadnych zarzutów, a byla (i jest) katowana dość mocno wczesniej na Gentoo i XP, a odkad wyniosłem sie z PC, to katuje ją tylko XP i trzyma się świetnie...

z nagrywarkami jest jak z bułkami w piekarni. jednego dnia wyjdą genialne, a drugiego ciasto juz nie do końca wyrosnie i juz tak swietnie nie jest...

----------

## lazy_bum

 *danrok^ wrote:*   

> To dziwne, bo sam mam Benq 1640 *ciach*

 

Też mam BenQ, chyba nawet ten sam model i działa bez problemu.

----------

## Piecia

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> Prędzej to nagrywarka padła sprzętowo, niż linux ją zepsuł 
> 
> 

 

http://www.linux.pl/?id=news&show=542

----------

## m010ch

 *vermaden wrote:*   

> 
> 
> jak nie chcesz miec problemow to nagrywarka na (P)ATA, ja mialem LG GSA-4163, a teraz zmienilem na LG H42N, obydwie pod ATA, obydwie smigaja(ly) bez najmniejszzego pierdniecia, zmienilem nie dlatego ze mi padla, tylko dlatego ze dziewczynie padlo DVD, jej dalem stara GSA a sobie sprawilem nowa.
> 
> 

 

Tak właśnie myślałem nad LG - thx - poczytam trochę o nich.

 *danrok^ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> To dziwne, bo sam mam Benq 1640, nie wiem czy ten model masz. Normalnie odkąd ją mam (rok) nagrywam non stop płytki pod linuxem (k3b głównie) i chodzi bez problemu. W ogóle pierwszy raz spotykam się, żeby ktoś pytał o nagrywarkę która wspolpracuje z linuxem 
> 
> 

 

Mam model DW1655 - kupiłem go zachęcony pozytywnymi opiniami w internecie. Wytrzymała rok i teraz już wiem, że żadnego produktu tej plajtującej firmy nie kupię.

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Prędzej to nagrywarka padła sprzętowo, niż linux ją zepsuł 
> 
> 

 

Info o tym, że Linux mi zespuł nagrywarkę napisałem z przekąsem w onetowo-trollowym stylu - myślałem, że to dostatecznie widoczne  :Wink: 

 *Poe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ja w PC mam LiteOna (modelu dokladnie nie pamiętam. na pewno jeszcze nie jest to nagrywarka dvd  ) od 3 lat czy nawet wiecej i działa bez zadnych zarzutów, a byla (i jest) katowana dość mocno wczesniej na Gentoo i XP, a odkad wyniosłem sie z PC, to katuje ją tylko XP i trzyma się świetnie... 
> 
> 

 

Thx - nad LiteOn'em też się zastanawiam  :Smile: 

----------

## ffurbo

 *Piecia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.linux.pl/?id=news&show=542

 

Od tego się właściwie zaczęła moja przygoda z Linuksem  :Smile:  Ale twardy jestem a nie miętki więc się nie poddałem tylko zmieniłem distro.

Napęd mi wymienili - oczywiście nie wtajemniczałem ich jak się zepsuł ("Panie, ja się na tym nie znam, działał i nagle nie działa. Co ja informatyk jestem?"  :Smile:  )

----------

## akroplas

 *ffurbo wrote:*   

> Napęd mi wymienili - oczywiście nie wtajemniczałem ich jak się zepsuł ("Panie, ja się na tym nie znam, działał i nagle nie działa. Co ja informatyk jestem?"  )

 

Mówi się: "komputerowiec", zeby nikt Cie nie posądził o "fachowe" słownictwo...

Ja sam tez sie juz zabieram za kupno nagrywarki, i raczej cdrlab.pl mi podpowie co kupic, ja wybiore sobie nagrywarke bez "malowania" i na normalnym PATA. Właściwie to cdrlab ostatnio same 3 daje napedom, jak ktorys dostane 4 to biore :>

Pozdrawiam

or raku: bzydacny błąd.

----------

## tomekb

Na chwilę obecną na PATA to się opłaca brać Pionieery, rozsądna cena, a po zmianie firmware'u otrzymuje się napęd z wszystkimi bajerami typu lightscribe  :Very Happy:  Z satowskich nagrywarek to chyba Samsung jest najlepszym wyborem, szkoda że Pionieer nic takowego jeszcze nie wypuścił.

A, nie ma tańszych sklepów niż komputronik w Poznaniu? Tam naprawdę zdzierają, na nagrywarkach jeszcze tego nie widać, ale porównaj ceny płyt głównych.

----------

## Raku

sam się zastanawiam nad pioneerem (mam w pracy cośtam 110 i działa w miarę, choć kolekcji mp3 z płyt CD już nie za bardzo chce odczytać). 

@akroplas - daj znać, jak coś znajdziesz. Może pomożesz mi w podjęciu decyzji, co wybrać?  :Wink: 

----------

## n0rbi666

 *Piecia wrote:*   

>  *n0rbi666 wrote:*   Prędzej to nagrywarka padła sprzętowo, niż linux ją zepsuł 
> 
>  
> 
> http://www.linux.pl/?id=news&show=542

 

Hehe pamiętam, pamiętam   :Cool:  To były czasy :] Jednak to błąd w oprogramowaniu LG, więc to nie wina samego linuxa :]

----------

## akroplas

Ja po kilku dniach przeglądania tych testów jestem skłonny do jednego wniosku: każdy producent jest w czyms lepszy od innego.

Jak dla mnie róznica w prędkości odczytu nośnika jak jest w granicach 30-40 sekund słabsza od lidera to nie boli za bardzo. Najważniejsza jest dobra jakość zapisu płytek (tytaj Pioneer sie popisuje, np. DVR-112, ale plytki CD juz nagrywa słabiej) oraz korekcja błędów( tutaj DVR-112 sie nie popisuje - bardzo marnie mu to idzie testy)... 

Ale jak mówiłem, obserwuje, jak pojawi sie coś ciekawego to dam znać (jeżeli ktoś mnie nei wyprzedzi).

A co do działania napędów pod linuxem, ostatnio miałem u siebie HP (640c jezeli dobrze pamietam), naped plytki nagrywal, ale po nagraniu 2 trzeba było albo odczekac z godzinke, albo komputer wylaczyc(K3b mowil ze plytki nie ma w napedzie). Wydaje mi sie ze to był jakis egzemplarz popsuty, ale kolega mowil ze u niego(XP) wszystko gra.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Gabrys

Miałem CD-ROM Samsunga i działał jak gówno. Myślę, że mają słabe lasery, albo te mechanizmy wokół. Creative 40x z tych samych czasów jeszcze się trzyma, a Samsung 32, czy 24x już dawno stoi na półce.

----------

## timor

To i ja się wypowiem. Mam lite-on'a SOHW-1673S i raczej nie polecałbym lite-on'a. Płytki nagrywa ale dziwnie działa z płytkami typu DVD-RW, czasami nie potrafi czytać tego co nagra ;/ Innym razem zdarzyło mi się wykosztować na DVD-RW Verbatima i problem był taki, że po kilku nagraniach nie chciało mi tej płytki ani nagrywać ani czytać. Dałem płytkę kumplowi (miał nagrywrkę LG) i służy mu do dziś. Obecnie decydowałbym się na coś ze stajni LG.

----------

## Gabrys

 *timor wrote:*   

> To i ja się wypowiem. Mam lite-on'a SOHW-1673S i raczej nie polecałbym lite-on'a. Płytki nagrywa ale dziwnie działa z płytkami typu DVD-RW, czasami nie potrafi czytać tego co nagra ;/ Innym razem zdarzyło mi się wykosztować na DVD-RW Verbatima i problem był taki, że po kilku nagraniach nie chciało mi tej płytki ani nagrywać ani czytać. Dałem płytkę kumplowi (miał nagrywrkę LG) i służy mu do dziś. Obecnie decydowałbym się na coś ze stajni LG.

 

Też mam LiteON i miałem problem. 80% płytek było do kosza. Producent znał problem i szybko wypuścił udpate firmware'u, który załatwił problem.

Ale update'u firmware'u można było dokonać tylko pod Windowsem. Więc musiałem iść z tym do serwisu... Pozostawiam Waszej ocenie. Z jednej strony, niby lipa, że taki błąd. Z drugiej każdemu producentowi się może zdarzyć. Ja już niczego LiteON-a raczej nie kupię. A model też SOHW-16*.

----------

## timor

Jeszcze jeden plus dla napędów LG, obsługują DVD-RAM'y.

----------

## vermaden

 *timor wrote:*   

> Jeszcze jeden plus dla napędów LG, obsługują DVD-RAM'y.

 

I to jak, ja mam x12 nawet  :Wink: 

----------

## tomekb

Coś mały ten plus ;>

----------

## caruso

LG H20L - działa dobrze, lightscribe'u w ogóle na niej nie testowałem. Nie polecam samsungów, miałem nagrywarkę cd i zawsze były z nią problemy (sprzętowe).

----------

## m010ch

Na przekór wszystkim zdecydowałem się jednak na Samsunga   :Wink:  , konkretnie model SH-S182M.

Zachęciły mnie pozytywne opinie na Komputroniku i szczerze mówiąć - nie żałuję (póki co).

Na razie sprzęt testowałem pod Vistą ( :Twisted Evil: ) i śmiga elegancko, dzisiaj/jutro sprawdzę go pod Gentoo - mam nadzieję, że i tutaj obejdzie się bez problemów.

Dzięki wszystkim za liczny odzew!  :Smile: 

----------

## shido

Jako że moja też już pada a firmware'u nie ma 

```

        1000,1,0 100001) 'MATSHITA' 'UJ-840D         ' '1.00' Removable CD-ROM

```

...to się dołączę 

Ma ktoś takie cudo - LG GSA-T20N napęd DVD-RW DL Slim do Notebooka

http://pl.lge.com/prodmodeldetail.do?actType=search&page=1&modelCategoryId=050204&categoryId=050204&parentId=05&modelCodeDisplay=GSA-T20N&unit=NOTHING&model=Select+a+model#

interesuje mnie sprzęcik który po jakimś czasie będzie można zaktualizować, żeby nie było problemów z nagrywaniem nowych płytek. No i oczywiście żeby  po prostu działał. Ta moja oryginalna "madszita" to nigdy nie nagrywała,[/code] tak szybko jak powinna a producent (panasonic) miał w poważaniu aktualizacje :/

----------

## canis_lupus

Do lapka bierz NEC'a.

----------

## shido

@canis_lupus - Co do tego Nec'a, to masz jakiegoś?? Jak z Firmware'm. Jaki model?

Znalazłem jednego: NEC AD-7633A LabelFlash napęd DVD-RW DL Slim do Notebooka

http://www.sonynec-optiarc.de/en/exhibits/slim-line-drives/ad-7633a.html

Ale nigdzie nie mogę znaleźć żadnych testów, szukałem na cdrinfo.pl; cdrlab.pl

Googluje i uje i żadnego testu :/

PS: chciałbym zdementować plotkę, która tu gdzieś się pojawiła. Odnośnie wgrywania nowego Firmware'u w LiteOn'ach. Nie trzeba mieć Windy, wystarczy jakaś boot'ującą płytka z dos'em np Hiren's boot cd + amibios (chyba tak się nazywał ten programik) i oczywiście biosa. Mam LiteOn'a na stacjonarnym PC'cie już bardzo długo i nie pierwszego. Nigdy nie miałem z nimi problemów. Jak miał problem z jakąś płytką to trza był go tylko uaktualnić.

----------

## canis_lupus

Nie mam żadnego. Pracowałem jakiś czas w serwisie i po prostu wiem z czym było najmniej kłopotu i co nie wracało.

----------

## akroplas

Hmmm..

odnosnie moich poprzednich postow, to jednak wybralem pioneera 112. Nagrywarka plytki DVD nagrywala swietnie, ale po jakims czasie(albo i od dawna) w ogole nie grala z plytkami CD (tak jakby ich nie obslugiwala)

Ostatnio oddalem ja na wymiane, i czekam, moze jakis wyzszy model dadza  :Wink: 

A... odnosnie obslugi pod linuxem, no to swietnie, tak jak pod kazdym OSem

Pozdrawiam

----------

